# Another question about the Evil Spirit: David plays music, Evil Spirit goes away



## Romans922 (Mar 6, 2009)

Saul's evil spirit from the Lord: David plays music and it goes away. 

I saw in a study bible note the idea that David was playing 'worship music' on his harp/lyre and it was such music that caused this evil spirit to leave Saul. Personally, I don't see any Scriptural reference to the type of music David played. 

Why does the Evil Spirit go away when David plays? Is it just so Saul keeps him around (so then God can grow David through trials which involve Saul)? Or is there something to the music he plays?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 6, 2009)

1Sam.10:5.
I think there was some associated Spiritual quality to the music based on the above reference. And see William Binnie, _The Psalms: Their history, teaching, and use_. (1870).
http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=binnie


----------



## Skyler (Mar 6, 2009)

Different types of music do have different physiological effects. Some music has a calming effect, while other varieties can inspire emotions such as fear, anger, hatred, love, etc.

Somehow it doesn't seem to me that David was playing hard rock to soothe king Saul....


----------



## py3ak (Mar 6, 2009)

Dryden's Ode.


----------

